# Cats & Bats



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*I love bats.* There is a huge bat house on the University of Gainesville Florida Campus. When visiting my son there wed go down and watch thousands of bats come out at dusk each night. It was a thing of beauty to watch their graceful arobatics!

There was a wonderful story about a "feral" cat & TNR & bats in the Bats World Sanctuary newletter. I thought many of youd would love to read this true account!

http://www.batworld.org/adopt_a_bat/Mr.Kitty.html


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great mother instinct Miss Kitty has! I loved the story.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Guess Im the only one who likes Bats Jeanie. LOL


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Maybe it's because they don't purr!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great story! :luv


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

What a nice story!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

How cute!  What a smart cat. 

Did anyone see this story the first time around? I missed it.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

What a great story! I love bats,as I have a colony in my attic!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

zippy96444 said:


> I love bats,as I have a colony in my attic!


*That is way cool. Most people misunderstand bats. 
Ive become interested in them since seeing the bat 
house on the Gainesville Florida campus.*

http://gainesville.about.com/od/artsentertainmentevents/gr/BatHouse.htm


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We see bats flying in the summer evenings and I am trying to convince my husband to build and put up a bat house for me.
I tried to tell him my mother needs a place to stay when she visits...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> We see bats flying in the summer evenings and I am trying to convince my husband to build and put up a bat house for me.
> I tried to tell him my mother needs a place to stay when she visits...


----------

